# Maremma



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

We are looking to add a second Maremma to our goat herd. Is there anyone with any for sale? MUST come from working lines, and be exposed to livestock!

The best way to contact me is via email: [email protected]

Thanks, Penni


----------

